# Oh yeah! I got a job interview tomorrow.



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

I am actually not nervous now but will definitely pop a couple xanax before the interview. I haven't had a job since 2011 so I was nervous about applying for jobs, it is always difficult to explain that large of a time frame of unemployment. 

But I am proud to say that as of right now, I reached out and sent out a good cover letter and resume. I talked to the employer and got an interview tomorrow morning at 11 am. 2 months ago I didn't even get out of bed until then. :clap

It's described as a part time job, at a company I would like to work for.

Now I am nervous. I'll let you know how the interview goes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dude!

congrats! and good luck tomorrow! keep us updated!!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome, congrats! :clap. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Good luck OP


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome!!! Good luck!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you for the support amigos. I am doing the best I can. Today I was super tired but I got really anxious after finding out that I will have an interview tomorrow. I was meditating and doing breathing exercises to calm down and focus on what is to come but I ended up falling asleep. A much needed nap I guess.

Because of SA, in the past I never went after the jobs I really wanted, I went with jobs that were easy to get because the interview process seemed "scary" and I didn't want to be rejected. Lately I have just thrown my life back out into the world, I couldn't stand being imprisoned in my home with agoraphobia everyday. Eventually my hopes and dreams outweighed fear of dying alone in my room and not being discovered for a week. I am not going to say that at the job interview though haha.

I just arranged to have a date , after the interview, with a woman I know. Should be a fun and "triumphant" day.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats man! Wish you well


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the support you guys. My interview went great and I was very comfortable and had a lot of fun chatting with the owners. I was also able to "sell myself," if you will, easily. I may have been a bit overdressed for the position but I like to make a good impression.I'm still waiting to hear back from them, but I am fairly confident that they won't find a better candidate for this particular position than me. (I say this to be confident, not cocky.)

I've been posting a lot about the success I am having dating women. During today's date with a friend I began to realize how much fun I am having just hanging out with people (especially women) again. So I am really taking the pressure off of myself to get into an intimate relationship. I'm going to work on getting closer to the people I like and branching out to meet new people. I am confident that as I get my life more in order I'll make some good relationships.

Also, today, the woman I spent time with has the same type of anxiety and bipolar symptoms as well. I is really nice to be able to have someone else who understands and we can both comfortably talk about all aspects of our life, with the fear of scaring someone off. 

Hopefully tomorrow I will be posting that I got the job. Thanks for the continued support y'all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Glad that it went well for you.


----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

That's awesome dude! I'm actually working on getting a job myself ^_^

Good luck!


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

KajiDragon said:


> That's awesome dude! I'm actually working on getting a job myself ^_^
> 
> Good luck!


Excellent! Last week I reached out to several former employers and "connections" to let them know I was looking for work.

I haven't heard back about this interview. But I decided I really don't want the job that much after meeting the owner and talking to current and previous employees. So if I don't get the job, maybe I dodged a bullet. Who knows.

I am continuing to work to find a job.


----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

TAruba said:


> Excellent! Last week I reached out to several former employers and "connections" to let them know I was looking for work.
> 
> I haven't heard back about this interview. But I decided I really don't want the job that much after meeting the owner and talking to current and previous employees. So if I don't get the job, maybe I dodged a bullet. Who knows.
> 
> I am continuing to work to find a job.


Ahh sorry that it didn't work out for you, but hey, there is alot of jobs out there to chose! And hey its a good thing that you looked into your job options thoroughly, because I definitely have a lil trouble with that lol

Still though, good luck!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

TAruba said:


> Thanks for the support you guys. My interview went great and I was very comfortable and had a lot of fun chatting with the owners. I was also able to "sell myself," if you will, easily. I may have been a bit overdressed for the position but I like to make a good impression.I'm still waiting to hear back from them, but I am fairly confident that they won't find a better candidate for this particular position than me. (I say this to be confident, not cocky.)
> 
> I've been posting a lot about the success I am having dating women. During today's date with a friend I began to realize how much fun I am having just hanging out with people (especially women) again. So I am really taking the pressure off of myself to get into an intimate relationship. I'm going to work on getting closer to the people I like and branching out to meet new people. I am confident that as I get my life more in order I'll make some good relationships.
> 
> ...


Lots of triumphs here. Sounds like you're pushing yourself and progressing in several areas of your life- that's excellent . Hard work pays off. Plus, the more comfortable and confident you feel in one area of your life can help you in other areas. It can take awhile to hear back after an interview, so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. Regardless of what happens with this position, you still gained more interview experience. Good luck with everything


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, I was just hired! It's pretty amazing. I applied on Monday, interviewed on Tuesday and got hired today. So that is a quick f-ing turn around for me. I also just got some news which came just in time, because I'll need a new vehicle for my job, My Cousin gave me her 2008 Camry Hybrid, She is a dentist and just got a BMW, is working in Europe so she just wanted to get rid of the car. I scored! 

So In the last two weeks, a total of four dates, I got a job, i got a car, I work out every other day and bicycle at least 100 miles a week. I also reached out to all of my friends.

I don't want to "jinx" myself (knock on wood). But My life fell apart seven years ago. I have been foaming at the mouth waiting for the day that I grew the strength to live again.It feels good and I will leave it at that.


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations, TAruba! It is so hard being an unemployed man, wish I could get out of that situation as well. Good luck with your new life!


----------

